# #16 small Alu-Shooter



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi :wave:

Made a Slingshot to try tubes for the first time.

First wanted to go with the ball-in-Tube method, but after i heard that some serious accidents have happened i tried to find a saver method to attach the tubes. Since i already drilled the holes after i read about the problems i picked up a file and made two small brass-rods. Good thing is i can use the gooves that are needed to hold them in place to attach flatbands if i want to 

15mm aluminum core

Selfmade Pins

red Vulcanfibre Spacers

alternating Canvas-Jute Micarta handle

pseudo-tapered TheraTube red

Made a 2nd Set of Tubes, only takes a few Seconds to change them. Pull the rod, switch tubes, put rod back in, pull once, done.

Shoots good, maybe it´s just me, but ... i like Flatbands more 

cya

AnTrAxX :target:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that's pretty. I love the material for the palm swells, too!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That is completely sick looking. Man, really nice work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Extraordinary! :wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Aluminum and Micarta my kind of slinger my freind. Slick job and well done. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow man! Nice little slinger! I really like the way the canvass/jute micarta turned out. That really looks nice. I know the red spacer doesn't show up too well, but it's a nice touch and matches the tube set nicely. Sharp lookin piece Jens, really nice


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Now that is classy! 
I'm going to have to get you to do some contract work for me one of these days.

Antraxx - Your works combine great materials. Also, you never fail to provide great color schemes, nice finishes, and excellent photos.

It's no wonder your work shows up month after month in the SS of the month.

-Bryan


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy mackerel that's gorgeous! Absolutely LOVE the micarta, dude. :wub: That is a real collector's item. :bowdown:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome!!! Looks very stylish :thumbsup:


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, I have to try aluminium too. What tools did you use?


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that is a beauty!! Nicly done sir!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is incredibly beautiful shooter kick a55 brother :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful and amazing work as always!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Woweee!!! stunner mate straight stunner.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did a beautiful job with that! I fully agree with your decision to avoid the ball-in-tube method.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow great, the micarta fits perfectly to the aluminium, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

:bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, Thank you so much Guys!

Did not expect that kind of feedback for that little Shooter  You are amazing :wub:



y.o.r.k said:


> Wow, I have to try aluminium too. What tools did you use?


Yeah try it, it´s a lot of fun to build with aluminum!

Has it´s ups and downs of course; when i build i simply love that it´s so soft...when i use the slingshot i hate that it gets scratches so easy...but with basic tools brass, aluminum and copper are the main options...oldscool 

I milled out the shape of the core at work, apart from that just a file, sandpaper and never-dull 



Btoon84 said:


> Wow man! Nice little slinger! I really like the way the canvass/jute micarta turned out. That really looks nice. I know the red spacer doesn't show up too well, but it's a nice touch and matches the tube set nicely. Sharp lookin piece Jens, really nice


The cool thing about that Micarta is there isn´t even a finish on it. I tried a bit of wax for more shine but i think i polished most of it away. Really solid Stuff. You are right with the Spacer, it´s a pitty, but when i polished the core the spacer got a bit dirty...some kind of plastic spacer would have been better maybe...but well...let´s call it Patina lol :neener:

Cheers and thanks again to all of you!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the aluminum and micarta came out great together. great work !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow Antraxx, really beautiful and a nice combination of materials. Amazing work as always.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep coming back to check this one out. That thang is sexy.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Another vote for the laminate scales. That's a really great looking material!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly done !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly done !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Total sickness Ant as usual! You can really turn out a frame Buddy!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Ooooh, nice one.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

damn thats sexy, like the band attachment method as well.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great work man, i love the combination.

It takes a lot of work, but i think the end results are worth it.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a wonderfull lookin ss love the pins idea


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*AnTrAxX*

I always wonder, what dslr and lens are you using?


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

It's so shiny :woot:

Great job !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you once again 

Always a pleasure to share some of my work with you.



Danny0663 said:


> *AnTrAxX*
> 
> I always wonder, what dslr and lens are you using?


I use a 5D Mark II. I have a couple of lenses, but for the Slingshots i use the 100mm 2.8 IS macro almost everytime.

That one is not too bulky, takes very sharp pics and the Stabilizer helps a lot when the weather is bad...i´m too lazy to take a tripod with me when i only shoot one slingshot


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Man oh man there is some talent on this forum...excellent mate!


----------

